# Ощущения "мурашек"



## Super-Lara (22 Май 2006)

Что означает "бегающие мурашки" в верхней части спины, и ноющие ощущения под ребрами на спине?


----------



## Helen (23 Май 2006)

Ощущения "мурашек" относятся к неврологической симптоматике и также, как и ноющие боли по ходу межреберья, могут относиться к так называемому "корешковому" синдрому. этот синдром может иметь как воспалительную природу, так и возникать в результате дегенеративных изменений в позвоночнике.

Если Вас интересует более подробное объяснение, напишите нам, как долго беспокоят Вас эти симптомы, что беспокоит кроме этих признаков, с чем Вы сами связываете их появление, а также подробнее о себе - возраст, род повседневной деятельности, заболевания в прошлом (в том числе травмы).


----------

